# How to pick a name?!?



## KathrynH (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

4 weeks until we bring our little bundle of fluff home! 

We are going over and over trying to find a name. How do you make a decision. 

So far our favourites are:
Hugo
Harvey
Ralph
Riley
Rufus

Not sure why we seem to have gone for H and R names. 

We would to hear your thoughts! 

Kat x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely looking puppy - Hugo, I like that and I haven't heard of another cockapoo called Hugo so that makes it more special


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

When I saw the picture Riley stood out

It's hard for me to think of Ralph or Rufus as there are two poos on here with that name so I just think of them!

Also love Hugo and agree it's a bit different, which I like 

I love the naming bit!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like all of them. Rufus actually means red and your pup is more cream, I think, mind you that does not matter at all and I have met lots of black and white and gold Rufus'. One will just start to feel really right to you, just give it some more time.


----------



## KathrynH (Nov 23, 2013)

Oo thanks Fairlie, that's good to know. I read somewhere that Ralph means Little Wolf, which made me laugh. 

I think we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like the Ralph on here is very aptly named in that case. He is a pro at devouring innocent stuffies and he loves lambs too!  

Have you met your pup yet. What is his personality like?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute! Love his colors. Can't think of a name but once you get to know him better one will fit him just right


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

KathrynH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 4 weeks until we bring our little bundle of fluff home!
> 
> ...


Ralph .... But I am biased .. Hugo is good or Henry??? X


----------



## KathrynH (Nov 23, 2013)

We've been to see him a couple of times now. At the moment he's very calm and snugly...not sure how long the calm bit will last!! His Mum seems really chilled though, so you never know.

Going again next weekend so will hopefully get a better idea.  can't wait!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would choose a name to suit his lovely colouring...

He reminds me of Baileys Irish Cream, so Bailey would be a lovely name.

Or...

Biscuit
Brandy
Sonny
Oakley
Barley
Taffy

I could go on forever. 

They say two syllables is best as most training commands are one and it's easy to distinguish.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It's funny I thought bailey when looking at him, I think that's why I thought Riley fitted as it is similar!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Going with colour I like Oakley and Walnut too. Wally for short. (we have cats Bailey and Walnut here).


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I like Hugo


----------



## KathrynH (Nov 23, 2013)

Oo lovely suggestions. I really like Bailey and Oakley too. 

A friend has also thrown Oscar into the mix, which me and my husband both like - a rare thing indeed haha.

Got a big amazon box full of puppy gear through yesterday. Little lead, puppy kong, plenty of poo bags! It's all getting very real now...eek!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He does look like an Oscar! It is a great name. In any case, if you misname him he'll let you know soon, it'll just feel wrong. So many exciting times ahead for you.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

ohh, I love the name Oakley, other names I like are Max, Ted, Riley..


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like all those names so I'm not much help! not so long now....(I do really like Oscar though!).


----------

